# FET with immune issues



## Pebble1 (Sep 16, 2011)

Hi all. We are planning to use our frosties soon to try for another baby. My 6th fresh ISCI cycle resulted in our DD last year and I believe it was because we had all the immune drugs on that last cycle. 

With FET, I am a bit confused which other drugs we will need to take for the immunes? I would like to do a natural cycle if possible with the additional immune drugs. Has anyone done this? Thanks!


----------



## bbm09 (Feb 10, 2010)

HI there,


I started a FET last month, medicated, but it was cancelled due to thin lining. Like you I have had a successful IVF with immune meds in the past. I am going to be doing a natural FET with immunes when I get AF soon. Just stopped Provera today so should hopefully get it in a few days and then start the natural FET. 


With medicated I started taking steroids on day 5 of oestrogen so I assume that its the same with natural, day 5 of my natural cycle? I am already taking aspirin (150mg, sticky blood) and will start clexane I think around the time of ovulation as I was meant to start it around the time I would have started the cyclogest on a medicated cycle if that makes sense? I am in no major hurry to start that as found it sore! But I am nearly sure its around the time of ovulation and you take it with the progesterone. I doubt if any harm to start it earlier if you wanted either. I assume I will be taking progesterone even if its a natural cycle....thats a question I dont know the answer to, but I am going to request to take it. I have taken cyclogest in the AM and gestone in the PM on IVF but dont know what they will say re FET when there would be progesterone naturally produced as well....


I am taking an intralipid day of transfer too (if all goes OK, I only have one frostie and they said it would be a waste of money having the infusion a few days before when the embryo may not even survive the thaw.....in a way I would like to have it a few days beforehand but I will go with them on this as t makes sense. I am a bit more relaxed about it as I had a natural pregancy since the IVF and hadnt any IL in my system, just aspirin. 


I have had two consultants advise me differently on the aspirin, one said to stop it until BFP but take it up til ET, and another said to take it whole way through. I am going to take it whole way through as I am lucky to have two LO and took the aspirin for both, one IVF and was on aspirin for FET when I discovered I was pregnant naturally.  I do think the aspirin may have had something to do with the positive natural pregnancy as I was never on it before while TTC and never had a positive (successful) pregnancy. 


HTH and best of luck!!


BBMxx


----------



## Pebble1 (Sep 16, 2011)

Thanks so much BBM - this is super helpful! Just out of curiosity with the natural BFP at what stage did you start taking the aspirin? I have been wondering about taking it for the next couple of months and seeing what happens! X


----------



## bbm09 (Feb 10, 2010)

HI Pebble,


I took the aspirin from maybe the cycle before we conceived naturally. I was seeing Dr Gorgy and he said just to start taking it so I was on it for maybe a few weeks only. I would give it a shot if I were you. You have nothing to lose! Your clinic will let you know when exactly to take what immune drug while you are going through the FET. My consultant is more than happy to do what we did last time. When I got the BFP naturally I just started all the immune meds on getting the positive. I would have loved to have thrown caution to the wind and not taken anything (bar aspirin) but I was afraid not to so just started them. If I was younger (I had just turned 38 then) I might have chanced it but not at that age. Good you have a few frosties to play around with as well! You might have twins! I am feeling the pre AF pangs now so I think its on its way in the next few days and we can get the natural cycle going. Have you any idea when you will start??


----------



## Pebble1 (Sep 16, 2011)

Hi BBM probably the next cycle so about 3 weeks away. We are seeing the consultant next week so I have been busy writing a list of all the questions I have


----------

